# TTS MK2 Mods advice



## Chinncredible (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi guys,

I was wondering if anyone had any tips on performance mods that don't cost an absolute fortune but improve the drive of the TTS.

I've decided on a remap in the near future so far but need some hints and tips!

What are people's opinions on muffler delete on the TTS as I'm contemplating having that done to improve the sound. Is there a better alternative or anything recommended alongside the MD?

Suggestions welcome guys


----------



## sieuk (Mar 14, 2016)

I would also like to hear any recommendations on TTS mods.

I've been looking at a remap (superchips), intake (evoms) and a centre section delete.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chinncredible (Apr 3, 2016)

I have been researching bluefin this evening but still unsure whether to go down that route or have it done in Hinckley at a place called R-Tech. I've not touched the car yet so thought I'd get advice beforehand  also needs 4 new tyres as I'm starting to aqua plane in the wet :-( wouldn't mind recommendations for best value for money but still good grip in all conditions if that is possible?


----------



## eviled (Jan 18, 2013)

uniroyal rainsport 3

APR remap

back box change

braided brake lines + decent pads


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

In my opinion the best value for money on the TTS is just decat the downpipe, panel filter and a stage 2 map. I did this to my TTS and it was brilliant and cost very little. 
I then went to all the expense of HPFP, Intake, BCS turbo back exhaust, intercooler and a stage 2+ map. Just wasn't worth the money for the extra performance.
A brake upgrade is needed which ever option you choose.
I have a spare downpipe if anyone is interested in it and doesn't want to knock the cat out of their original pipe.
Jenny
x


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

I can highly recommend the ram air induction kit. And also a stage 1 map just unlocks the tts's full potential. I have pics of the induction kit in my build thread (link in my signature below) if ure interested.


----------



## Philx4 (Jul 12, 2015)

Catch can and PCV replacement by Forge or similar; many available at different prices, but do the same thing. Renew the spark plugs, and consider a 'Terraclean'. All will help with initial engine response. Thereafter, consider induction rather filter element, and yes I'd go for the muffler delete 8)


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

I got a DP and sports cat with a stage 2 on my TTS with the standard backbox and on boost it sounds pretty special.

But best bang for buck has to be a remap..... If you have a manual i would budget for a new clutch though....

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## sieuk (Mar 14, 2016)

The plan is a remap, Exhaust (or mod it) and id like a bit more induction noise so Ive been reading up on the various options but im still undecided and have a few questions.

Is a custom remap from R-tech a better choice than something like bluefin? and if so am i best getting the remap after everything else has been installed?

I would like a deeper/slightly louder sounding exhaust (without any drone) would a downpipe with sportscat be worth the extra cost over a center section delete? Scorpion and BCS seem to be popular choices for the downpipe.

Is the Evoms intake worth nearly double the cost of something like the Ram Air kit, I dont want an intake that is really loud but would like some additional sound. I have looked in to the wakbox mod but not sure if i want to cut up my airbox or if it will offer the sound im looking for.

And finally, with the mods listed above will i need to upgrade the diverter valve, replace/upgrade the PCV system, Upgrade the braking system or anything else? (plugs just done)

Cheers.


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

The BCS full exhaust is fantastic, no drone. Expensive but well worth it if you want a nice noise.


----------



## sieuk (Mar 14, 2016)

Jenny H said:


> The BCS full exhaust is fantastic, no drone. Expensive but well worth it if you want a nice noise.


Had a quick search on youtube and found this 




I have to admit they do sound great but damn they're expensive  think i'll start with the downpipe see how that sounds and maybe add the rest later on.


----------



## Aoon_M (Aug 10, 2014)

Read through my build thread


----------



## sieuk (Mar 14, 2016)

Aoon_M said:


> Read through my build thread


What a great build thread, i dont think ill be going that far but got some great ideas 

Quick question about the Forge Induction kit. I dont mind how loud it is on boost but at lower revs id prefer it to be closer to stock without all the sucking and hissing, ive heard a neuspeed p-flo and thats way too loud for me at lower revs do you think the forge would be a better option?

Cheers.


----------

